# Piano Quintet in D Minor (Unfinished)



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

A Piano Quintet i started writing almost a year ago now 


__
https://soundcloud.com/jordanwatson-6%2Fpiano-quintet-in-d-minor


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like this. It has a very haunting and beautiful beginning.


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Well it's not bad, but why it is just harmonically like "T-D-T-D"? Maybe some harmony exercises would help.

And more contrast material is needed.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

madviolist said:


> Well it's not bad, but why it is just harmonically like "T-D-T-D"? Maybe some harmony exercises would help.
> 
> And more contrast material is needed.


 It's just what i thought worked, also i agree with that more contrast material is needed, i've had this for about half a year now but gave up on it because i'm stuck, i was thinking about writing it in sonata form, then it would need some contrast material, but i keep thinking i like the mood it has and want to keep it that way, even though it'd be very repetitive, thanks for the criticisms, i'll come back to it when i feel i'm ready to continue


----------

